# Folly Pier????



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Some of y'all that know, give me the lowdown on Folly Pier and any other place that is readily accessible close to Charleston...

Ms. RR is going on a business trip in about 10 days, and she wants to take some gear to try out Folly Pier. 

I'll be unable to attend this outing, and I think it'd be cool for her to go and try it on her own, and maybe catch some feesh while she's away.

I've never been there, so any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks, RR


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Folly Beach Pier*

I've fished on Folly a few times, and honestly its the best fishing pier set up I've ever seen. Its also cheap to fish there, $4 I believe. You can find out more about the pier at http://www.follyfishingpier.com. I went a few times in August and September, and I call them every once in a while to see what they are catching. The last I checked it was last week and they reported trout and whiting (they are always catching whiting!). The pier has an artificial reef set up on the right side of the pier (fake bolders I think) and they attract black and red drum, but I haven't seen any caught, just heard. Be sure to give an update of her catch when she gets back! Take care.

Hurricane44


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

Is this pier a good pier for king fishing?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

One of the better ones.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*kings? cobes? anything?*

one more question, when would u say is the better time for king fishing down there, I'm tryin to get plans straight for the summer already, and i live up in VA so any info on the fishin would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

maybe not?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Two hours South or two hours North and you will be in much better Kingfish waters. Jax goes off in mid summer and Charleston North has a May and Sept bonanza. kingfish


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

emanuel said:


> One of the better ones.


How many Kings did they get this year?


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Folly Pier kings...*

To my knowledge they did not catch any kings this year. But saying that isn't really fair, I went there about 10 times from July-Sept. and there were many times when I was the only king mackerel fisherman out there. If there were more folks king fishing then I think there would be some record of them being caught. It's kind of sad because the pier is probably the best set up I have ever seen and I've been on alot of different piers from NC to SC. The pictures on their website will give you an idea of how awesome their layout is.

As far as king timing, I would say the change of the seasons is best, May/June and Sept/Oct. are typically the best, but then again I don't know the last time a king was even caught at Folly (I just started fishing there this year). I have caught several spanish mackerel, bluefish, whiting, and 3-5' sharks this past season. 

Has anyone heard of what's being caught down at Folly lately? Trout, whiting, drum? I'm thinking of going at the end of the week. Thanks and tight lines to all.


Hurricane44


----------

